# AirBow



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking at State Draw Archery hunts. It states (ONLY MEANS ALLOWED- All Archery Equipment) is that saying that would include the new Air Bow..Just wondering if anyone knows for sure..


----------



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Need to ask TPW*

CVA34
The Texas Parks & Wildlife has not approved the Air Bow for taking of game animals. So with that said that means no whitetail hunting with them during archery season. If you are talking about exotics and pigs you would need to talk to the WMA that you are applying at to see if they are letting people use Air Bow during exotic archery hunts. I applied for an out of state archery hunt and that state did not allow the use of Air Bows during the archery season. Have you heard the noise that the Air Bow makes when fired. Imagine what 3000# of air venting out of a piece of tubing. I have been told by my local archery shop it sounds louder the a 22 magnum firearm.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

thx for reply...I really didn't plan to buy or use..Just thought it interesting.A friend in Wis has one and he said it was about as loud his air rifle...The way I understand it has a cylinder that holds 3000psi and that will give you 8 to 12 shots at whatever pressure it takes to launch arrow consistently.


----------

